# Strike through



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Hi all
Looks like I finally know what a strikethrough looks like!
Polishing and wetsanding a friends silver 206
And he had two bad scratches on the side that looked to be painted over 
I had Clayed and wetsanded these. I had 2
Two different colours on the door and paint on my pad ?

What sort of money would put this right ?
Would sanding the edges help ?



















Thanks everyone 
Nally


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Full panel repaint? 

Did you measure paint before. After sanding? 

Costly mistake to make even more if you doing him a favour


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Just to add here is a picture polished 
One on the door and one on the rear wing.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> Full panel repaint?
> 
> Did you measure paint before. After sanding?
> 
> Costly mistake to make even more if you doing him a favour


Hi yes was a favor 
Not have a PDG, : (

Think this has put me off detailing a bit.

Can this be blown in ?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nally said:


> Hi yes was a favor
> Not have a PDG, : (
> 
> Think this has put me off detailing a bit.
> ...


Don't really think so.

Being silver a small section like that painted will show up.

Best results would be full panel painting.

If it was my car it's what I would want done.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nally said:


> Hi yes was a favor
> Not have a PDG, : (
> 
> Think this has put me off detailing a bit.
> ...


Don't let it put you off detailing.

I would stay away from sanding and trying to remove deep marks though without thickness gauges.

I would of used a layer thickness gauge but they aren't cheap


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

You could buy a silver door off of ebay, they don't seem to cost much... £50


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bet your gutted!!  it's hard to apologise enough for a mistake like that, however all is not lost, as a quick blow over shouldn't cost you too much, and the fact you offer, should ease matters if the owner has the hump!! I'd take things a little bit more carefully next time, as it looks like the breakthroughs are on outer curves, where it's easy to apply just a tad too much pressure!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Gonna get on to a paint guy by me he's verry good the owner was supprisingly ok about it.
Still feel like crap tho hope it won't cost too much.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Don't worry mate we all make mistakes. Shouldn't let it put you off pal


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hindsight is a very valuable thing. I am sure you have learnt a valuable lesson.

I hope some good comes out of it and that others may learn from your mistake.

Chasing bad scratches without a PDG is a game of Russian roulette.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

As above, don't let it put you off. Live and learn and all, and it's good you want to put it right.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Hindsight is a very valuable thing. I am sure you have learnt a valuable lesson.
> 
> I hope some good comes out of it and that others may learn from your mistake.
> 
> Chasing bad scratches without a PDG is a game of Russian roulette.


Yes hope this helps someone out.
And I have been trained, and have done this before.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I know this don't make the problem disappear, but the "been there, seen it, done it" thing probably comes up with a lot of us.

I done it once with the crabby 'sticking a piece of wetsanding paper to the end of a pencil eraser'......I didn't know that the edges will curl up when it got wet, and hey-presto....undercoat!

Glad to hear your mate's okay with it though - I bet he's more gutted for you, to be honest.

Still, my problem happened about 8 years ago now, and I've been fine ever since. So please don't let it take you away from detailing. If anything, look at it as one of life's little lessons, and move on from it. :thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

My drivers door looks just like that but only shows under direct sunlight so I'm not too fussed about it


----------



## Alps Pacino (Aug 11, 2008)

can you try a final polish? I managed to get marks like that out when I came off me bike with menzerna final finish 2.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Silver is a bad colour to match, so won't be cheap. As a short term measure, try using a coating over the top, add a layer to the effected area then do the whole panel, so in effect coating the area twice. This is not a long term solution, but if its a thick coating it will hide the mark and protect it some what


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> I know this don't make the problem disappear, but the "been there, seen it, done it" thing probably comes up with a lot of us.
> 
> I done it once with the crabby 'sticking a piece of wetsanding paper to the end of a pencil eraser'......I didn't know that the edges will curl up when it got wet, and hey-presto....undercoat!
> 
> ...


He's defo more gutted for me oddly enough
Trying to get some quotes to fix it


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Alps Pacino said:


> can you try a final polish? I managed to get marks like that out when I came off me bike with menzerna final finish 2.


Tried sanding the edges but it didnt really help
The odd thing is the paint looks like it has clear coat in top I am so pissed with myself.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Silver is a bad colour to match, so won't be cheap. As a short term measure, try using a coating over the top, add a layer to the effected area then do the whole panel, so in effect coating the area twice. This is not a long term solution, but if its a thick coating it will hide the mark and protect it some what


Hmmm interesting I didn't think that would work 
Any examples online? Would this need keying on all of it or just the effected inner edge.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nally said:


> Hmmm interesting I didn't think that would work
> Any examples online? Would this need keying on all of it or just the effected inner edge.


no just apply over the top of the area. wait a few hours then do the panel, it should help. we have tested it on a few panels with our 9h, it works with opticoat, and cquk works ok too


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Surely if you needed to and it that far the scratch must have been pretty bad no?
So in a way it's better, that'll be less noticeable that a massive bad scratch.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

stangalang said:


> no just apply over the top of the area. wait a few hours then do the panel, it should help. we have tested it on a few panels with our 9h, it works with opticoat, and cquk works ok too


Is the strike through the inner area or the outer edge when it's polished it looks like it has clear coat on it


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

wadoryu said:


> Surely if you needed to and it that far the scratch must have been pretty bad no?
> So in a way it's better, that'll be less noticeable that a massive bad scratch.


It's took the scratch out but the edge where it's darker is very noticeable any one know what would happen if I sanded the edge with finer paper ie 3000.
?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

You will be able to have that fixed with a spot repair. Very cheap a smart repairer could probably do it for £60. (if you have a trusted local professional who can do such a thing). 
If you take it for a "full respray" they would only paint that section and blend it in.

Otherwise if they do a full panel respray it would blend in worse with surrounding panels...


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> You will be able to have that fixed with a spot repair. Very cheap a smart repairer could probably do it for £60. (if you have a trusted local professional who can do such a thing).
> If you take it for a "full respray" they would only paint that section and blend it in.
> 
> Otherwise if they do a full panel respray it would blend in worse with surrounding panels...


Any ideas about the above question?
Darker edge ? Is that the strikethrough or is the middle the strikethrough ?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

silver is a b**ch to match


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nally said:


> Any ideas about the above question?
> Darker edge ? Is that the strikethrough or is the middle the strikethrough ?


No idea.
Silver is a pain to match having owned a silver car for 3 years.
However in a case like this the overal colour match (blending) which is done BETWEEN PANELS (not on panels) would be better from a spot repair than an entire door respray. A normal bodyshop would likely do the same.

The effected area would be sanded and sprayed so there is an even coat of colour over the area and blown into the surrounding area on the same panel. Then clear coat will be applied.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rascal_69 said:


> Full panel repaint?
> 
> Did you measure paint before. After sanding?
> 
> Costly mistake to make even more if you doing him a favour


Unless the OP had bought a PDG that tells each layers thickness (which are properly expensive) I fail to see how a standard run of the mill PDG that gives a total overall thickness would have helped here.

The OP was obviously giving the area a serious hit with the wet n dry and then went through on the polishing stage.

Bad luck OP, hope your friend isnt too upset and that the door repair doenst cost you too much.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

It's a real bummer when something like that happens when doing a favour, do hope it turns out not to costly for you.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what bit the strike though is and what would happen if I sanded the darker edge ?


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

The darker bit is the strike through, if you look carefully the layers that appear to be there is where you have struck through.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

What would happen if I sanded it down again just enough to key and sprayed clear coat on top ? Don't have a scrap pannel to practice on


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

To be totally honest I'd stop digging!! you cant polish paint/lacquer back on, it'll only get worse, at the moment your looking like the painter will be able to "key" the panel and just blow over it, dig down into the base coat it starts to become a full on re spray, 

re read your post, your trying to get away without paying a painter arnt you??, have a go then!! I know I'd stop now though!! good luck!!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would just pay to get it fixed and take it as a lesson learned.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rascal_69 said:


> I would just pay to get it fixed and take it as a lesson learned.


+1 to this put your hand in your pocket and get it fixed properly..this is also a prime example of why you should have insurance if you are working on others cars.

You wont be able to fix that with a rattle can...it needs sorting properly.

Live and learn from your mistakes fella.:thumb:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Shame this has happened, what process did you use? What grade paper and polish etc did you use?


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Nally said:


> What would happen if I sanded it down again just enough to key and sprayed clear coat on top ? Don't have a scrap pannel to practice on


Look pretty ****, but worth I go. It needs painting anyway.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

A rattle can fix will look bad. Best just putting it in for proper sorting instead of wasting more time and money. 

I had a problem on my early days. Burnt the bit of back bumper on a type r.
It had been painted before and badly and a big flake just came off. 

Anyway no way was it leaving me like that badly painted before or not. Still happened in my care. I removed the bumper and got it fully repainted even the lip. 
Refitted and flattened and polished. 
I told him what happened too and said to leave it. I couldn't. 

He's was over the moon and I have done a good few jobs for him now


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

ianrobbo1 said:


> To be totally honest I'd stop digging!! you cant polish paint/lacquer back on, it'll only get worse, at the moment your looking like the painter will be able to "key" the panel and just blow over it, dig down into the base coat it starts to become a full on re spray,
> 
> re read your post, your trying to get away without paying a painter arnt you??, have a go then!! I know I'd stop now though!! good luck!!


That's besides the point he don't want me to pay so I feel more obliged to fix it.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

fizzle86 said:


> Shame this has happened, what process did you use? What grade paper and polish etc did you use?


2000 grit then 2500 
Meguires microfiber system with d300 compound 
3m ultrafina

Via das pro DA


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> A rattle can fix will look bad. Best just putting it in for proper sorting instead of wasting more time and money.
> 
> I had a problem on my early days. Burnt the bit of back bumper on a type r.
> It had been painted before and badly and a big flake just came off.
> ...


Pretty much same scenario he won't let me pay or get it done 
Hence why I wanted to fix it myself.


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> +1 to this put your hand in your pocket and get it fixed properly..this is also a prime example of why you should have insurance if you are working on others cars.


^^ this


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

how would insurance help in this situation? its £500 excess to claim isnt it? 

you'd get that panel painted for £100 if you rubbed it down for the painter (you've done most of it already :lol: sorry )


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> how would insurance help in this situation? its £500 excess to claim isnt it?
> 
> you'd get that panel painted for £100 if you rubbed it down for the painter (you've done most of it already :lol: sorry )


Not if you get a decent policy. And £100 to paint a panel in the trade yes normal Jo public would get charged way more.

Point of the fact is either have cover or be willing to put your hand in your pocket to fix your eff up


----------

